# Edible plants book



## cb3725

Does anyone have a recommendation for a book on the edible plants of Georgia, or even the Southeast? What grows varies so much geographically that I have shied away from buying any of the edible plants books that claim to be nationwide. Chances are if I am wanting to eat some wild plant, it'll be here in GA.


----------



## chehawknapper

I have dozens of books on edible, medicinal, utilitarian uses and identification of plants. These have been collected over the years to try to learn everything I possibly could from different sources. There are several that would be best used as fire starter. Alot of the books are not written by someone who has actually harvested and prepared evey plant they include. They just compile written material from other sources and say they have written a book. Regardless of where they are from, beware of "dates to gather". Those dates will vary as much as a month or more from north to south Ga. If there was only one book to buy, I guess I'ld have to tip my hat to "The Forager's Harvest" by Samuel Thayer. You can plainly tell that this guy has "been there, done that". Excellent info, pictures (any book that gives you line drawings for id, don't use for id) and descriptions. Yes, there are some plants included that don't grow in Ga. and there are alot of plants available in Ga. that are not included but he does a great job on what he does include. Another of my old favorites from the 70's is "Wild Foods Field Guide and Cookbook" by Billy Joe Tatum. She just uses line drawings so you will need an id book as well to reference and make sure you have the right plant. I highly recommend taking an id workshop with someone to help learn the plants. I have been getting a few request so maybe I can put one together soon. Just remember that this is a long term investment if you are wanting to learn all that is around you.


----------



## Trefer

Its tough to learn a lot of stuff about plants from books.  As Ben said, some authours/sources just rehash old info without knowing anything first hand.  I once spent 3 days on the sofa throwing up with the worst stomach cramps I've ever had from using a plant just the way one book said to.....unfortunately for me they left out a very important (drying/cooking) step.  Rookie mistake - won't happen again.
I recommend learning from someone who knows.  And plant study is pretty much a lifetime pursuit.  Not something you can go do in an afternoon and be real proficient.  (Start with one or two plants, learn them inside out. Then move on to another new one....Trying to take in all the info on multiple plants at the same time can really make your head spin and it gets confusing real quick.) Its a good start, of course, but it will just pique your curiosity and make you want more.  And thats a good thing I think.  Ben would be a great teacher!
I noticed you're in north ga -- another great resource not too far from you is Mark Warren.  He runs Medicine Bow near Dahlonega. Here's his link...another great teacher:

http://www.medicinebow.net/


----------



## RBM

What they said. The reason such books are not so good is that they cannot cover local wild plants. I mean Peterson Field Guides are about the best "general" references I have seen but.....it is sorely lacking because it cannot cover local wild edibles for each geographic region. All references are that way including the internet but some local internet sources are very useful to get an idea of what you may be looking at. I would suggest that you start one plant at a time. Take a plant sample (using gloves) to your county extension or ag center for ID. Or college/university botany office for ID. Your taxes pay for these government resources so use them. Get a positive ID before you do anything. Then find its uses. If edible, what parts and how to prepare (use as many sources as you can find). Once you can recognize the plant through all its seasons, then you have that plant down. To make it easy, do ten useful plants that have no toxic look-a-likes for starters. Then others later if you want. If you don't know what it is, leave it alone or take a sample in. Just because a plant is labeled as edible does not always mean it is palatable. Many are an acquired taste. Some are not toxic but are inedible meaning that you probably cannot keep it down if eaten. Some that are toxic have varying degrees of toxicity, meaning some may not kill you but will make you so sick that you wish you were dead while others may kill. Fortunately there are not many at least here where I live can kill. Some toxicity can be skin related. Needless to say this can be dangerous. So have fun and play it safe.

Deane Jordan on eattheweeds.com is good online source I use for local wild edibles here (he lives in Seminole County Florida) among a few other local government internet resources, but I also use local government office resources by sample. DJ uses the ITEMize method.

Identify
Time of year
Environment
Method of preparation


----------



## GAnaturalist

I think Peterson's field guide for Edible Wild Plants is a great starter.


----------

